# Buying property to build a camp site.



## rrolleston (Oct 15, 2016)

We bought a 1.5 acre piece of land for camping in the Adirondacks we have been a few times and other times we have been going there to just clean up the overgrown property while keeping as many trees as possible. Other times we just go have a picnic there. 
Anyone else doing this. Future ideas maybe power and a well septic for long time stays. We are currently waiting for a survey to figure out the exact lines so we don't trespass any properties.

Here is a street view of the property.
https://www.google.com/maps/@43.445...4!1svh0mZIoQr0Sja3cirWHHeQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Here is a picture of the brook area.










No outhouse so we bring a portable toilet.


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

Thats a nice area, been there quite a few times. I have property a bit further north and we camp there often. Fortunately we also have a house on the property so for those who aren't quite ready to rough it they can stay in the house and the rest trek off into the woods.


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

I have been toying with the same idea. One-half to maybe one acre, put in a meter base, water meter and a septic tank and drop in with the camper. Maybe even rent it out on weekends when we weren't using it. Just trying to get a few other "ideas" paid off first.


----------



## takemecamping (Feb 1, 2017)

hahaha, i hear that! Have quite a few of those myself!


----------



## Chilidawg (Feb 5, 2017)

build a platform for a wall tent


----------



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

rrolleston said:


> We bought a 1.5 acre piece of land for camping in the Adirondacks we have been a few times and other times we have been going there to just clean up the overgrown property while keeping as many trees as possible. Other times we just go have a picnic there.
> Anyone else doing this. Future ideas maybe power and a well septic for long time stays. We are currently waiting for a survey to figure out the exact lines so we don't trespass any properties.
> 
> Here is a street view of the property.
> ...


There is a couple near us, in our rural community, that bought a piece of land for that purpose. I don't see them that much but they have developed a nice acre or so, and they keep it maintained.


----------

